# Brackish tank...



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

My mind is lure towards a brackish tank. I think a 29g is a good starting point and I got it...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Going to be gorgeous. The first "large" tank I was able to afford was a 29 gallon.


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Going to be gorgeous. The first "large" tank I was able to afford was a 29 gallon.


Me too, back in 1973 when I was in second year of college.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That may have been the year I got mine...but I'd already graduated college. With the disparity in pay between women and men back then it took me quite a while (two years) to save up. :dunno:


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

I know it is as you say. Inequality is as human as society, such a pity.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I adore my brackish tank. It's a 37 gallon homed with four Bumblebee Gobys and a Figure 8 Puffer! 

what's your plan on the type of fish you'll be getting?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Post photos, Tree.


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

Tree said:


> I adore my brackish tank. It's a 37 gallon homed with four Bumblebee Gobys and a Figure 8 Puffer!
> 
> what's your plan on the type of fish you'll be getting?


Oh my Gosh! almost forget to credit you for sparking this idea in my mind when I saw your brackish tank the other night while lurking through the forum. Thank you Tree!

I'm not sure about the critters yet but, I'm hardly thinking about a red mangrove tree as the main theme of the tank and build around it. Oh yes, the driftwood will return to their curing buckets until their time comes on.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Post photos, Tree.


If Mjfa is okay with me posting it on their thread. otherwise I have photos and videos on my Journal page. =B



mjfa said:


> Oh my Gosh! almost forget to credit you for sparking this idea in my mind when I saw your brackish tank the other night while lurking through the forum. Thank you Tree!
> 
> I'm not sure about the critters yet but, I'm hardly thinking about a red mangrove tree as the main theme of the tank and build around it. Oh yes, the driftwood will return to their curing buckets until their time comes on.


Nah it's alright. I'm glad I inspired ya! I heard that driftwood rots in brackish tanks? but then I heard as long as its not full salt water it would be fine. Just watch for rotting signs later on. I'm sure it will be fine. I changed into fake wood. once you figure out what fish I would love to see the WIP! =D


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

Tree said:


> If Mjfa is okay with me posting it on their thread. otherwise I have photos and videos on my Journal page.


Why not? I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks Mjfa! although I dont have any live plants in there yet but I plan to add some in the near future. Any idea on how to do this safely without killing the plants from the sudden change from fresh to brackish? I read that the only way to do this correctly was for 10 days of slowly adding salt to a fresh water tank. I was hoping to drop acclimate. lol


not sure why my water is always cloudy I think its the blue light that makes it look like it along with the blight blue picture in the background. lol


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

I've read the same as you on adapting aquarium plants to brackish water, even when in nature some of them thrive on marshes and other brackish environments, the accessible's comes from freshwater nurseries and must be gradually adapted to the new environment.

I think the water cloudiness has nothing or little to do with the salt, maybe a combination.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, I have them in a bucket of water and slowly adding more and more marine salt to it. doing a Drip Acclimate every other day. do you think the plants will be okay in cold water? I don't have a heater in the 1 gallon bucket. lol

It's cycled that I know. I'm thinking its the food and the tank size change. =)


----------

